# Designer Dog Quiz



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I took this from another list I am on. What a GREAT way to get your point across. Thought you ladies might find this interesting. And don't forget to pass it along. I scored 42%









http://www.grumpybumpers.com/dogs/


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg I did the test and got five right, it is very hard to tell though, that was a good one thanks for sharing it








I just wish people would stop trying to create these designer dogs, they have no idea the problems some of these poor animals have long term.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I got 28%... i'm not a fan of mixed breeds.. (no offense... well I dont like the poodle mixes)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Omg I did the test and got five right, it is very hard to tell though, that was a good one thanks for sharing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Good Janet!! So you scored 71%. You have an eye for the strays


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks but I just think I was lucky enough to guess correctly it sure was hard to tell the difference in some cases


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I got 28%... i'm not a fan of mixed breeds.. (no offense... well I dont like the poodle mixes)[/B]


You crack me up. There's no offense taken at all, well the poodles may be offended


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I got 57% (4 out of 7) but it was purely guesses. Point taken. And btw, I have no problem in the world with mutts - I just don't understand why people are paying megabucks for one?????


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I just got a whopping 14%








I had a mixed breed/mutt growing up, she was the greatest. Beagle/border collie, she was border collie size but had the hair/color of a beagle. Would she be considered a Borgle today?


----------



## Meli2728 (Mar 2, 2006)

I got 6 out 7 right for a score of 85%.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I got 57% (4 out of 7) but it was purely guesses. Point taken. And btw, I have no problem in the world with mutts - I just don't understand why people are paying megabucks for one?????[/B]


I have such a soft spot, in my heart, for each and every animal. It really saddens me to see such breeders. I can't imagine calling them "designer" dogs, when there are so many loving little ones in the shelters, waiting their final destiny, in Los Angeles that would be death. It's a shame.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I got 57%, too, but I'm sure it was pure luck.


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Go 57ers







lol. I'm not a fan of designer breeds either, they just seem very pointless to me. Did anyone think the yorkiepoo on the right looked like a brussels Griffon? My sleepy eyes may be deciving me...lol.

PS Brussels Griffon Brussels Griffon 2 <- das what they look like lol


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Your score: 85%[/B]


Pure luck....









I don't have a problem with mutts...actually I think mutts are great. I love dogs, pure or not. Can't help myself.







Tho I would rather rescue one from a shelter than pay top dollar for one. They all deserve loving homes.









That was a good way to make a point. Thanks.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<H3 style="COLOR: darkred" align=center>You guessed wrong.</H2> 

<div align="center">Hmm know more then I thought I did. I will never understand, way anyone would think that one breed mixed with another is "designer". Oh brother!

<div align="center">Miss Melanie


----------

